# Dropped Drill



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2019)

I have a drill like this for finishing wood. Dropped on the floor and now it doesn't work even thought there's no apparent damage. The sell for 65 bucks, wonder if repair would be worth it? Don't know squat about electrics.


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 2, 2019)

I'd drop it again and see if it starts back up???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pinky (Apr 2, 2019)

@Graybeard 
I would open it up and check that the trigger is functioning properly. Where in Wi. are you?


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2019)

Down in the Southwest, near Dubuque, Iowa. Actually wiggled the trigger and off it went. Lucky I'd say.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 2, 2019)

yea, i'd open it up and look for something apparent. Does the trigger feel any different?
Looks like my Milwaukee 375-1, a nice drill and parts are easy to come by. The newer ones I don't like paddle switch, but the '-1' is like yours, which I like. I bought mine on ebay, they range in price, but if you're swift, you can nab a good deal (under $40).


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Milwaukee-...278434?hash=item2618b51762:g:cKQAAOSwJihcnn~L Like this? Seller doesn't accept returns so right now I don't think I'll jump on it. I now have my old one working and I have a Harbor Freight for back up. This is just under $40 but shipping is about $15 for a total of $55.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2019)

Weren't these popular. https://www.ebay.com/p/Neiko-10529A...le-Variable-Speed/1300425609?iid=263958353160 I thought they weren't available anymore, maybe these are from a warehouse or fakes.


----------



## TimR (Apr 2, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Weren't these popular. https://www.ebay.com/p/Neiko-10529A...le-Variable-Speed/1300425609?iid=263958353160 I thought they weren't available anymore, maybe these are from a warehouse or fakes.


Looks worth a try if in a pinch. Sounds like you’re set for now though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 2, 2019)

$49.99 Free Shipping... https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-3-8-El...m=310338285473&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 3, 2019)

They look like a good deal. Like Tim said I'm set now and at my age I don't buy green bananas so no need in getting an extra.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm wondering what the different colored cases are about. Kinda look like knock offs to me.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 3, 2019)

I saw a piece on TV about the import of phony goods, mislabeled with a name brand. It took a trained eye to catch the difference. Even some stores are getting ripped off. Amazon through third party sellers was pretty easy to get through if I remember correctly. I can only imagine ebay is a piece of cake.


----------

